# Unidentified Ferry, c. 1950



## mikehm (Apr 4, 2016)

Dear All,

I attach a scan of a small painting of a mid-century channel ferry in the livery of the British Transport Commission. It bears a striking resemblance to the SS _Brighton_ of 1950, but with an extra passenger deck. The painting has all the hallmarks of a piece of commercial art, and is on a piece of artist's board dating from the 1950s. Either it shows a ship I have failed to trace, or the artist has taken a little licence when creating an image of the _Brighton_. 

Can anyone suggest any other possible identities for this ship, or perhaps even turn up an original piece of advertising using this image?


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Is it this one ? >


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

This one is the former Brighton. >


----------



## mikehm (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes, that is the one that I think might have been intended - but, as you can see, there is one less deck on the real thing!


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

mikehm said:


> Yes, that is the one that I think might have been intended - but, as you can see, there is one less deck on the real thing!


Yes, it seems whoever did it tried to do it from memory. (Thumb)


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Definitely not Brighton. It's actually Lord Warden, as originally seen, before she had the 'stove pipes' and later 'fireman's helmet' added to her funnel.

Scroll down on this page - http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/BR7_Dover_Folkestone.html - and you'll find the image (albeit reversed) on which the painting is based. As you can see, the artist has taken considerable liberties!


----------



## mikehm (Apr 4, 2016)

Many thanks for your response, meechingman. There are certainly plenty of points of congruence, I agree. But the liberties taken are even more extreme than if this were to be a view of the _Brighton_, are they not? The _Lord Warden_ has no windows or doors beneath the bridge, whereas the _Brighton_ does, and these match those in my painting. Neither the _Brighton_ nor the _Lord Warden_ has that extra deck which is so striking in the painting.

I wonder if this painting is deliberately non-specific? A sort of _beau ideal_ of a BTC ferry, c.1950? I'd love to find the brochure or poster for which it was painted (if I am right in thinking that it is a commercial artwork).


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh I agree, a generic cross channel ferry, but as I said, I'm sure it is based on that photo of Lord Warden, albeit with an extra deck that none of the ships had above the main deck. _Brighton _has nothing to do with it. I say that with certainty having seen her most days from 1960 (first memories of school) to 1966. My classrooms looked out over the harbour! If I didn't see her while at school, I'd usually watch the afternoon and evening ferries come in from home or from Newhaven Fort. And my brother was her 3rd engineer!

_Warden _was a regular visitor for layup so I knew her well too.

I don't think the quality of the artwork is _quite _up to poster standard, though it's certainly in that style.


----------



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

This pic was taken at New Romney (Romney, Hythe and Dymchurch Railway). I understand that the model is now with Dover Transport Museum.

Another based on Lord Warden

Rgds
NT


----------



## mikehm (Apr 4, 2016)

What a beautiful model!


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Do you think this one looks similar to your image ? >


----------



## mikehm (Apr 4, 2016)

Not so much. The superstructure is similar, but the amount of sheer is greater, the bows are practically vertical, there are four lifeboats rather than three, the masts are completely different, and there is a round top on the funnel that is absent from funnel of the ship in my painting. 

Which ship is this?


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

mikehm said:


> Not so much. The superstructure is similar, but the amount of sheer is greater, the bows are practically vertical, there are four lifeboats rather than three, the masts are completely different, and there is a round top on the funnel that is absent from funnel of the ship in my painting.
> 
> Which ship is this?


 It is the "LISIEUX".


----------

